# No more Goody's Powders . . .



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

for me.  Been having excrutiating stomach pains off and on for a coupla weeks, narrowed it down to Goodys.

Asked the wife to hide 'em from me, I sometimes take 2-4 a day, sometimes will go several days without taking one.  Gonna lay off of 'em and see if that's the problem.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 21, 2014)

What's the need for so many???

And of course that would cause serious pain of the stomach.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 21, 2014)

Same symptoms, I take at least two a day for headaches.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 21, 2014)

Goody's powders are great for bad headaches. That being said, they will tear your stomach to pieces if you take them all the time. I only take one when I have a sure enough migraine type headache. My Dr. chewed my tail out for taking them period, be careful with those things.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 21, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Same symptoms, I take at least two a day for headaches.



Cokes and sweet tea caused me sudden out of nowhere where headaches back in the day, quit em and don't gave sugar spiked killer headaches any longer...

Was a double edge sword too, another coke helped the headache and yet caused em.  Sugar is the devil


----------



## jigman29 (Sep 21, 2014)

My cousin had severe bleeding in her stomach and nearly died.It was caused from years of taking goodys and she ended up having half her stomach removed.They told her she may end up having more taken out before it is over.I stay away from those things at all costs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> What's the need for so many???
> 
> And of course that would cause serious pain of the stomach.




Been working alot of 84hr weeks, sometimes would just take 'em for a "boost."





T.P. said:


> Same symptoms, I take at least two a day for headaches.




TP, I'm talking stomach pains that will make you wince in pain, I mean BAD !!!  You gonna try and lay off of 'em ??




Unicoidawg said:


> Goody's powders are great for bad headaches. That being said, they will tear your stomach to pieces if you take them all the time. I only take one when I have a sure enough migraine type headache. My Dr. chewed my tail out for taking them period, be careful with those things.





Going to lay off of 'em for 'bout a month and see if that's what's doing it.  We buy them by the BIG ole box from Walmart.  Whether in my truck, on the job, or in the field/water, I'm never without a Goodys.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2014)

Quack, be mindful about what they might be doing to your kidneys too. There might be no visible symptoms to your kidneys till it`s too late.


----------



## mattech (Sep 21, 2014)

That's a lot of acetaminophen. Bad for your stomach and your liver.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, be mindful about what they might be doing to your kidneys too. There might be no visible symptoms to your kidneys till it`s too late.





mattech said:


> That's a lot of acetaminophen. Bad for your stomach and your liver.





I do enough drankin, don't need anymore liver dammage, didn't know about the kidney part Nic .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I do enough drankin, don't need anymore liver dammage, didn't know about the kidney part Nic .





Not sure if Goody`s has ibuprofin (sp) in it or not, and it just might be mine, but that stuff is poison to my kidneys. I can`t take anything with ibuprofin in it.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 21, 2014)

In figure it's pick the lesser of two evils right now. I can deal with the stomach easier than the head.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2014)

Goody powder:
*Drug Facts *

               <table><tbody><tr>             <th>Active Ingredients (per powder)</th>             <th>Purpose</th>         </tr>         <tr>             <td>Acetaminophen 260 mg</td>             <td>Pain reliever / Fever reducer</td>         </tr>         <tr>             <td>Aspirin (NSAID)*520 mg</td>             <td>Pain reliever / Fever reducer</td>         </tr>         <tr>             <td>Caffeine 32.5 mg</td>             <td>Pain reliever aid</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 21, 2014)

T.P. said:


> In figure it's pick the lesser of two evils right now. I can deal with the stomach easier than the head.



They are both bad and will cause you troubles if you don't get it straightened out. Also your kidneys ain't nothing to mess with. Don't believe me, go pay your local dialysis center a visit and see all the problems those folks have. Now don't get me wrong we as a society need to thankful for dialysis or a lot of loved folks would be gone. I am in and out of those places daily and see it all the time, "Man I wish I would not have done this, sure wish I would not have taken that etc....etc..." Folks if you have a issue for goodness sake get it checked out and fix it before it gets to bad.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 21, 2014)

Those are great when needed, but you gotta lay off quack.  That's too much!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

Wife and I were suppose to leave for Savannah/Tybee today, stomach hurt so bad had to cancel, will try and head that way tomorrow.  Just hope it's Goody's causing it.


----------



## david w. (Sep 21, 2014)

Take care of your self quack. I hope you get to feelin better.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2014)

Quack,  goody's probably started it but now you may need to let the stomach lining heal.  

yep I stayed at a Holiday Inn recently but that much Acetaminophen and Aspirin will really work on the stomach lining.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack,  goody's probably started it but now you may need to let the stomach lining heal.
> 
> yep I stayed at a Holiday Inn recently but that much Acetaminophen and Aspirin will really work on the stomach lining.





Purty sho the beer/likker don't help with that either.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow, I'm reading this as my wife is deciding if we need to go to the ER. She is double over with stomach pain right now! Pain has been severe for a couple of hours now! She takes goodies almost every day!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow, I'm reading this as my wife is deciding if we need to go to the ER. She is double over with stomach pain right now! Pain has been severe for a couple of hours now! She takes goodies almost every day!


 dang!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 21, 2014)

I take em to quack. More of a addiction I think. Must be the caffeine. Ive not had stomach trouble yet but Imma gonna try and quit em today after reading this.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 21, 2014)

Well,  I hope Mrs Blood on the Ground and Hooked on Quack get better soon.
Got me scared to even look at a Goodys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow, I'm reading this as my wife is deciding if we need to go to the ER. She is double over with stomach pain right now! Pain has been severe for a couple of hours now! She takes goodies almost every day!




Hope she's okay Blood, the pain can be almost unbearable, and I'm used to high pain levels. Prayers for your wife bro.  





GA DAWG said:


> I take em to quack. More of a addiction I think. Must be the caffeine. Ive not had stomach trouble yet but Imma gonna try and quit em today after reading this.





Do it bro, we'll quit 'em together, I can't take this anymore.


Foks when I say severe stomach pains, I MEAN SEVERE.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 21, 2014)

Well actually Im on BC powders. I think they may even be worse. You better go to dr. It could be bleeding. Ive quit lot of stuff before but this is gonna be tough.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Sep 21, 2014)

*Caffeine?*



Big Foot said:


> Cokes and sweet tea caused me sudden out of nowhere where headaches back in the day, quit em and don't gave sugar spiked killer headaches any longer...
> 
> Was a double edge sword too, another coke helped the headache and yet caused em.  Sugar is the devil



Could have been caffeine.   Wife used to get some serious headaches until she weaned herself off it.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 21, 2014)

These pains could be kidney stones too....can feel like stomach pain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> These pains could be kidney stones too....can feel like stomach pain.





Best I understand kidney stones hurt your sides ??


This is lower gut painzzzzzzzz??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best I understand kidney stones hurt your sides ??
> 
> 
> This is lower gut painzzzzzzzz??





Quack, in all seriousness, you might want to have that looked at.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack, in all seriousness, you might want to have that looked at.





I'm good bro, gonna lay off the Goody's and if that doesn't work, will go to the Doc .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm good bro, gonna lay off the Goody's and if that doesn't work, will go to the Doc .





Not tryin` to spook you, but you know what I`m thinkin`. Never hurts to be sure.


----------



## nc dawg (Sep 21, 2014)

Goody Powders put me in ICU in 89 with a stomach bleed,
be carefull with em..if i had to use em now i'd prolly snort em..


----------



## gunnurse (Sep 21, 2014)

WARNING!!  Being the master of gloom and doom as I am, I can tell you that one of the following several symptoms should warrant an ER trip-
1. Sudden severe chest pain;
2. "Passing out";
3. Neurologic symptoms such as facial droop , slurred speech, or limb weakness; and,
4. Abdominal pain that is severe and "unusual" for you.

I recall such an episode with myself where I had a sudden severe bout of abdominal pain. Lost 8 1/2 feet of small intestine to that one. Don't play games with your health. There's just too much plumbing and electricity from your neck to your navel to gamble on.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 21, 2014)

If your headaches are migraines, I read that there's anecdoatal evidence that the eye drops for glaucoma will stop a migraine almost instantly.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best I understand kidney stones hurt your sides ??
> 
> 
> This is lower gut painzzzzzzzz??



They can hurt the top, lower front back and sides - had em twice - pain hurt like the dickens but scared me more as wasn't sure as the pain was so weird and severe.  

Mine was a yogurt deal my wife introduced me to...I quit this things no more stones.   

Go to the dock ASAP for sure  - none of us like going, but GO!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 21, 2014)

gunnurse said:


> WARNING!!  Being the master of gloom and doom as I am, I can tell you that one of the following several symptoms should warrant an ER trip-
> 1. Sudden severe chest pain;
> 2. "Passing out";
> 3. Neurologic symptoms such as facial droop , slurred speech, or limb weakness; and,
> ...


MILL!!!!!! Listen to this!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> MILL!!!!!! Listen to this!!!!!!





I'm good ya'll, thanks !!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 21, 2014)

They almost killed me when I was 18. Used to take em all the time for headaches and one morning before heading to the woods, I almost bled out internally. I couldnt even stand up without passing out COLD. Had to get a huge amount of blood and some intestine removed from the damage it did. Iv'e never seen that much blood end up in the toilet in my life. STOP taking them and let your organs heal up.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 22, 2014)

I had the same problem about 15 years ago. This was back when I was a field mechanic and I took them almost every day. Stomach started hurting so bad I couldn't take it one day so I had to leave the site and go to the DR. The doc said to stop taking the Goody's immediately and let it heal. Haven't taken one since and fortunately haven't had anymore problems.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 22, 2014)

Are you having morning sickness?


----------



## joedublin (Sep 22, 2014)

Man, don't take any of those "pain killers" every day ! Once in a while is OK, but takin' them every day will kill you !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2014)

Day 2 no Goodys, feeling much betta !!


----------



## K80 (Sep 22, 2014)

Good deal.  

 as if it hasn't been said enough, those things will kill you.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 22, 2014)

I never could get the first one down so I don't take them.

Hope ya'll get better.

But don't play it off. Appendicitus has the same symptoms and can be deadly. I no longer have mine.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm good ya'll, thanks !!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 2 no Goodys, feeling much betta !!



musta been gas ....   

glad your feelin' better Brother ...


----------



## Throwback (Sep 22, 2014)

good grief! 2 to 4 a DAY!?!?!

ive taken one MAYBE two a day for a while (years) and even that is only if I have to. mostly when a migraine starts. I started taking B2 (riboflavin) about 2 months ago and now I take WAY less powders because I have way less migraines. 

For body pain (mid 40's) I take aleve once a day maybe twice if needed. 

T


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 22, 2014)

milk

if your drinking milk stop, creates stomach acid with false sense of that comfort feeling after drinking....

milk can cause issue for sure...stop for 30 days and see


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 2 no Goodys, feeling much betta !!



Goody Goody


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 22, 2014)

My vote is the aspirin.  I get a sour stomach ache just by taking two Bayers, kind of like eating green apples or something.

But be very cautious of any lower abdominal pain.  Right side could be appendix but left/lower problems are a fairly common problem too called diverticulitus (sp?), which are irritations or actual weak sections in the wall, even pockets that can develop similar to the appendix.  And they can also rupture causing infection just like the appendix.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 24, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> I take em to quack. More of a addiction I think. Must be the caffeine. Ive not had stomach trouble yet but Imma gonna try and quit em today after reading this.



I'm pretty sure it's the caffeine that triggers one to believe he needs a lot of headache powders. My brother worked with a guy who had to have one if he saw one  in your truck. The body and addictions are weird. 
The caffeine is the secret to getting the aspirin in your bloodstream fast. 
I agree it's the aspirin irritating your stomach. Maybe ibuprofin and a cup of coffee would be better on a limited basis.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2014)

Day 4 of no Goodys.  Stomach feels great, but I have been craving them.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 4 of no Goodys.  Stomach feels great, but I have been craving them.


get ya a pinch of flour, wrap it in goodys paper (fool yourself) just don't use self rising

Glad you feeling better


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

Quack = Goody's addict


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack = Goody's addict





I was sitting in my BIL's bar at Tybee yesterday and the bartender unwrapped a Goody's, I think I was drooling.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope she's okay Blood, the pain can be almost unbearable, and I'm used to high pain levels. Prayers for your wife bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't take those Quack. Lay off the alcohol and eat a more bland diet for a few days. If you're not better soon go to the doctor. If you notice blood in your stool, go to the doctor.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 25, 2014)

Tech fan starts having stomach pain 4 weeks into football season....
Blames it on goody powders


Hmmmmm


T


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 25, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Tech fan starts having stomach pain 4 weeks into football season....
> Blames it on goody powders
> 
> 
> ...



 I'm tellin' y'all is was gas ....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 25, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Tech fan starts having stomach pain 4 weeks into football season....
> Blames it on goody powders
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Tech fan starts having stomach pain 4 weeks into football season....
> Blames it on goody powders
> 
> 
> ...





Tech = undefeated


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2014)

My back is messed up, pain shooting down my legs, finally took a Goodys yesterday hoping for some relief, paid for it this morning.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My back is messed up, pain shooting down my legs, finally took a Goodys yesterday hoping for some relief, paid for it this morning.



:


Beer quack,  not meds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> :
> 
> 
> Beer quack,  not meds.





Yessir, can't stand a twisted stomach and back pain.  Ima a idiot.


----------



## Dub (Sep 28, 2014)

Have you given much thought to going to the doctor over this?


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 28, 2014)

Dub said:


> Have you given much thought to going to the doctor over this?



He went to online doc - Woody

Ignored said well nevermind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2014)

Dub said:


> Have you given much thought to going to the doctor over this?





Yessir, went to my chiro Friday and going back today, as far as stomach goes, just gonna quit Goody's, had zero problems all week.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 2, 2014)

Stuff like that causes you're bacteria levels to screw up. 
Before and after my appendix I was eating anti acids and pepto like candy.
Screwed my stomach and intestines up for a couple years. 


What helped me get back on track - and I know this is going to sound insane - was coconut oil. 

I use it in 2 ways. 
One is oil pulling. You put a tablespoon of melted coconut oil in your mouth and gently swish it around for 20 minutes then spit it in the trash. 
It actually drains your sinuses,  stops headaches, helps repair teeth and gums,  And is an all natural whitener (I'm telling you,  After 3 days you notice a huge difference)


The other way I use it for my stomach and intestines is drinking it. 
I put another tablespoon of the stuff in my coffee every morning. 
After a short while I found I had improved drastically. I didn't need to sleep with my heating pad anymore and I wasnt wondering if id be normal again. 

After my appendix I was having all kinds of food intolerances. Garlic was the worst. 
I've slowly been adding it back into my diet successfully and I attribute it to coconut oil.


I know it sounds like some bull new age stuff,  but it's actually been used for years and years. For a time there was a misunderstanding about it's fatty acids which caused a lot of people to shelf it,  but it turns out they are actually good for you and helps you lose weight. 

http://authoritynutrition.com/top-10-evidence-based-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/

Seriously. 
And if you try it,  don't get the Lou Anne stuff. *****Cooking with its fine,  but the **taste of that brand is terrible. The organic $7 jar is very much worth it.


----------



## Dub (Oct 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, went to my chiro Friday and going back today, as far as stomach goes, just gonna quit Goody's, had zero problems all week.



Good deal on quitting the Goody's.

Never been to a chiropractor, but I know a lot of folks seem to get relief from them on joint issues.


Hope things continue to improve.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 2, 2014)

If you need a boost , just look at your avitor .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2014)

SarahFair said:


> Stuff like that causes you're bacteria levels to screw up.
> Before and after my appendix I was eating anti acids and pepto like candy.
> Screwed my stomach and intestines up for a couple years.
> 
> ...




What the heck Sarah, I'll give it a try, thanks !! 





Dub said:


> Good deal on quitting the Goody's.
> 
> Never been to a chiropractor, but I know a lot of folks seem to get relief from them on joint issues.
> 
> ...




'Preciate it Dub, I've taken one Goody's in about 2 weeks, don't hardly even think about 'em now.




LTZ25 said:


> If you need a boost , just look at your avitor .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

I've taken a grand total of 5 Goody's since I "quit", absolutely no more stomach problems.


----------



## bucktail (Oct 16, 2014)

I was having headaches and would take way to many motrin and Tylenol.  Stopped drinking coke zero and artificial sweeteners. No more headaches.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 16, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2014)

Hooked On Goodys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hooked On Goodys





Thinkin bout starting a chapter of folks that are HOG's, 
"Hello, my name is Quack and I'm hooked on Goodys . .


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Gatorade but it is the best headache remedy I have ever found.


----------



## Jenifire (Jan 11, 2019)

I use goodies powders almost every day for my migraines, it's legit the only thing that works for them. I haven't had any bleeding in my stools but i get stomach aches sometimes, is it safe?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> for me.  Been having excrutiating stomach pains off and on for a coupla weeks, narrowed it down to Goodys.
> 
> Asked the wife to hide 'em from me, I sometimes take 2-4 a day, sometimes will go several days without taking one.  Gonna lay off of 'em and see if that's the problem.


I was on the phone with you from intensive care when my wife almost died from a perforated artery caused by a goody powder induced ulcer. Don’t ever take another one. Is your stool black ?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 11, 2019)

Jenifire said:


> I use goodies powders almost every day for my migraines, it's legit the only thing that works for them. I haven't had any bleeding in my stools but i get stomach aches sometimes, is it safe?



It doesn't sound safe to me.

By the way; welcome to the forum.  Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 12, 2019)

Thankfully, I have NEVER taken one of those "Head-Ache Powders" as they can cause lots of serious health problems such as stomach ulcers and also liver damage among other things.

THE OTHER FACT IS THAT MOST OF THESE TYPE POWDERS HAVE  "ACETAMINOPHEN" AS THE MAIN INGREDIENT IN THEM.  IN THE MANUFACTURING OF "ACETAMINOPHEN", IT IS FILTERED THROUGH SPECIAL FILTERS THAT I HELPED TO DESIGN AND HAVE SUPPLIED OVER THE PAST 38  YEARS NOW.  ORIGINALLY, WHEN I VISITED THEIR MANUFACTURING PLANT, I COULD WEAR REGULAR STREET TYPE CLOTHING AND COULD WALK THROUGHOUT THE PLANT AND TALK WITH THEIR WORKERS ABOUT PERFORMANCE ETC. 

HOWEVER BACK MANY YEARS AGO, ALL THAT WAS CHANGED WITH THE "TYLENOL SCARE" THAT WAS CAUSED BY SOMEONE ACTUALLY TAMPERING WITH A BOTTLE OF THIS PRODUCT AFTER IT WAS ALREADY ON THE SHELF IN A RETAIL PHARMACY LOCATION.  

AFTER THAT POINT, I AM REQUIRED TO HAVE AN EMPLOYEE ESCORT ME THROUGH A MAZE OF CAMERAS AND SEALED CHECK-POINTS.  I HAVE TO WEAR A HARD-HAT AND SPECIAL "LINT-LESS" COVERALLS THAT INCLUDE THE "BOOTIES" ALONG WITH SPECIAL HAIR NETS, GOGGLES, ETC BEFORE I STEP INTO A VACUUM CHAMBER AND THEN WHEN ACTIVATED, IT IS SEALED WITH A NEGATIVE EXHAUST THAT SUCKS EVERY SMALL AIRBORNE PARTICLE AWAY FROM ME, THEN I STEP INTO PHASE #2 FOR ANOTHER REPEAT OF THIS.  ALL OF THIS HAS TO BE DONE BEFORE I CAN ENTER THE ACTUAL PRODUCTION WORK SPACE.

THE OTHER FACT IS.......I REALLY DO NOT LIKE MOST ANY MEDICATIONS AND I SURELY DON'T LIKE TO TAKE "ACETAMINOPHEN".    

WHEN I HAVE THOUGHTS ABOUT THOSE "HEAD-ACHE POWDERS", ALL THAT I CAN THINK ABOUT IS...."RUN FOREST RUN" !!!!!!


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 12, 2019)

Excederin is similar to Goody's. Anyone having problems taking excederin?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 12, 2019)

livetohunt said:


> Excederin is similar to Goody's. Anyone having problems taking excederin?


Excedrin and Goody's are both highly addictive and cause damage if abused. They're made for temporary pain relief. The addictive nature causes the problems


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 12, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> Excedrin and Goody's are both highly addictive and cause damage if abused. They're made for temporary pain relief. The addictive nature causes the problems



I would agree with the addictive nature of these powders. My brother worked with a guy who couldn't look at one without taking it. If he saw one in your truck, he would ask for it.
I would assume it's the caffeine in them that causes the addictive nature.
Maybe just drink more coffee and realize that you don't need a powder or pill every day. Regardless of what's in the pill or powder.

The answer is temporary pain relief. Beyond that one may need to get their liver enzymes monitored if taking a lot of NSAIDs or other OTC pain meds.

That being said it's easy to get in a rut or mental addiction of thinking you need a powder or pill on a daily basis. If you see one and believe you need it? You may have a problem.
If you automatically take one in the morning, you may have a problem.

I tend to get in that rut occasionally and have to check myself.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 13, 2019)

My gastro told me to quit taking them. I still take a few a week for headaches. Supposed to be taking xtra strength tylenol only


----------



## DannyW (Jan 14, 2019)

About a year ago my friend's wife came home one Saturday around lunch time to find him passed out on the floor. It seems for the past 15-20 years he took a Goody's every morning, out of habit as much as anything, and they finally ate holes in his stomach. 

He passed out from internal bleeding. The wife called 911 and the emergency room doctor said that in another hour or maybe less he would have been dead.

My friend said Goody's took off the edge of any aches and pains and made him feel good. I have never taken one. Be careful if you do.


----------



## Stroker (Jan 14, 2019)

Many years ago worked with a man who would open four, combine them into one and down the hatch, chase them down with a cola.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2019)

Quack, go see a Doctor. Dont let something they can help now, turn into something, that is harder to help. I speak from experience.


----------

